# Peacock coloured all hand embroidered



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

hi 

Few kp friends asked if I put my hand embroidery by coloures and they think this way if one topic one colour they enjoy more thank you to all of you that you appreciate the coloures and my hand embroidery .


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

how beautiful!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning! You have a great talent.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you . All dyed embroidered stitched by me .


----------



## TooMany Hobbies (Mar 25, 2012)

Your work is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in awe. You are a master painter with color, cloth, thread & design! What gorgeous work.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! What a work of art.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning! How lovely! You truly are an artist!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

So lovely and amazing detail.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is truly amazing you workmanship is superb. How long does it take you to finish a blouse like that. You must have the patience of a Saint.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

mama879 said:


> That is truly amazing you workmanship is superb. How long does it take you to finish a blouse like that. You must have the patience of a Saint.


Blouse a month but I have about 100 inches long about 50 inches wide shawl with it that took a year to make with beads , golden thread different other braids and velvet patches as well . This all done in big frames .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you all you gave me more courage to do more .


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Where did you learn to do such beautiful work?


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunning work!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

knitter73 said:


> Where did you learn to do such beautiful work?


From my mother thank you .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

houlahan said:


> That is so beautiful.


Thank you .


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So beautiful! You are an amazing artist.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I cannot imagine how low that must have taken. To say your work is beautiful is an understatement.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Your work is amazing and the colors are exquisite.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Your work is amazing and the colors are exquisite.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Your embroidery is beautiful. Knowing just how much work goes into it makes me more in awe of your talent!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

You are one of the most talented person. Your work is unbelievable. You have so much patience to do this work. Have up ever sold any of your work?


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm absolutely speechless. Your work is spectacular. Can you guesstimate how long it took you to do this?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Magnificent!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Stunning work. You are very accomplished with your textile work (both dyeing and embroidery).


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautifully done.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful, and a lot of work!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been wondering if you ever sell any of your work. I can't imagine how you would price it. I think it should be in a museum.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

mama879 said:


> That is truly amazing you workmanship is superb. How long does it take you to finish a blouse like that. You must have the patience of a Saint.


One year I embroidered shirt and shawl about three meters long .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

julie windham said:


> I've been wondering if you ever sell any of your work. I can't imagine how you would price it. I think it should be in a museum.


I never sell but gave to charity projects and they made money by displays and raffles etc and they gave the piece I donate to the winners and they made money for charity projects.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I cannot imagine how low that must have taken. To say your work is beautiful is an understatement.


Thanks.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

jael23 said:


> You are one of the most talented person. Your work is unbelievable. You have so much patience to do this work. Have up ever sold any of your work?


Never sell but I will sell if anyone wanted but the price whatever they give as my piece if I am giving to charity so that is my contribution done the buyer can give anything to help the charity . As donations I am giving to the charity so thEy not giving me anything back so they can sell for any money .

Hand embroidery time consuming and when I done these didn't done for this cause I mean for charity so if I am donating they can make less or more there luck but anyone can give offer and buy .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

julie windham said:


> I've been wondering if you ever sell any of your work. I can't imagine how you would price it. I think it should be in a museum.


Thank you you like my embroidery and stitching sewing etc .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

LUVCRAFTS said:


> I'm absolutely speechless. Your work is spectacular. Can you guesstimate how long it took you to do this?


Yes this took a year .i got big frames this was fitted in and I done whenever got time but if you look close very fine and delicate work.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, your embroidery is stunning, I love it.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

auntycarol said:


> Wow, your embroidery is stunning, I love it.


Thank you .


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your hand embroidery is simply exquisite! You are so talented!

Hazel


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Your hand embroidery is simply exquisite! You are so talented!
> 
> Hazel


Thank you , you like it .


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful hand work. 

SEA


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

SEA said:


> Beautiful hand work.
> 
> SEA


Thank you .


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

lovely and a lot of painstaking work too


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, That's a piece of art. Colors,technique,everything is so beautiful!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

amortje said:


> Wow, That's a piece of art. Colors,technique,everything is so beautiful!


Thank you , your all work is art as well . This take long to embroidered and changing colours ,threads ,beads ,ribbons ,patchwork etc etc .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

ria1 said:


> lovely and a lot of painstaking work too


Thank you , on my other posts you can see my other embroidery as well .


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

This really should be in a museum.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

julie windham said:


> This really should be in a museum.


Thank you . I will check if I can display them somewhere near .


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Stunning. Love the colors.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

grma16 said:


> Stunning. Love the colors.


Thank you .


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

WOW!!! Your work is gorgeous!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

charbaby said:


> I'm in awe. You are a master painter with color, cloth, thread & design! What gorgeous work.


All I can add is wow!


----------



## Genniewren (May 5, 2016)

Beautiful. Is this part of a sulwar kameez?


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Genniewren said:


> Beautiful. Is this part of a sulwar kameez?


yes it is. Thank you.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Very beautiful... Quite a lot of work


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

houlahan said:


> That is so beautiful.


thank you.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

houlahan said:


> That is so beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Beautiful .


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't help asking, "Where are you from?" This doesn't look like American crafts.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Stunning work!!!


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow. You are so talented. Love all the beautiful colours.


----------



## LibraryGal (Apr 25, 2016)

You are very gifted! Gorgeous details.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

The most beautiful work I have ever seen. Do you plan all the design before you start?


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

These are stunning!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful work. Thank you for sharing


----------



## susieM (Dec 11, 2017)

I would never knit again with your talent. I am in awe, so proud of you. We love you Mirror.


----------

